# Ccw holders



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

What do you carry? Curious to see what we all defend our lives with. Glock 26 here for everyday carry. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruger LC9. Wouldn't mind getting a .380 one of these days, and a .40 at some point too. So many options.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

G27 in a super tuck, Gerber folding pocket knife.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Taurus 738 TCP .380 loaded with hornaday critical defense rounds


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Ruger LC9. i love it


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

colt agent 38sp ////// fed 110gr hydra shok is my everyday carry but every once in a while i break out my 9mm tauras 99 with a couple of 15rd mags loaded with 124gr hydra shoks
twister
ps like the old american express ad ''' don't leave home without it'''


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

GLOCK 26 or 36


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> Ruger LC9. i love it


Ditto! But, if I ever find a Shield available I'll switch to that. Had a chance to shoot 100 rounds from the shield and it felt right and shot true!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

S&W Bodyguard .380

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Glock 19 and LC9(summer)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Ditto! But, if I ever find a Shield available I'll switch to that. Had a chance to shoot 100 rounds from the shield and it felt right and shot true!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really? i have pretty much always stuck with ruger. as far as pistols go i have never owned any other brand but i am thinking of picking up an M&P 9.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot a glock.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> Really? i have pretty much always stuck with ruger. as far as pistols go i have never owned any other brand but i am thinking of picking up an M&P 9.


Yeah the M&P fit like a glove and the groupings were on top of each other from 10 yrds - 20 yrds. I was real surprised at its performance. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Sig sauer p238 .380 with integrated laser...very comfortable love this gun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Most of the time Kimber Crimson Ultra Carry or Sig p238.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Either Springfield XDS 45 Or M&P 9C both shot great & fits like a glove

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Glock 22 in a Bianchi Black Widow leather holster, 2 spare mags in a Fobus paddle carrier, Kershaw Compound folder.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Yeah the M&P fit like a glove and the groupings were on top of each other from 10 yrds - 20 yrds. I was real surprised at its performance. QUOTE]
> 
> +1 I love it. Great gun.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Ditto! But, if I ever find a Shield available I'll switch to that. Had a chance to shoot 100 rounds from the shield and it felt right and shot true!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I had a 9mm Shield and I just hated it. I guess I'm too trained on my glocks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Glock 17 or Bersa 380


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

DavidH said:


> I had a 9mm Shield and I just hated it. I guess I'm too trained on my glocks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Could come down to a something simple as ergonomics, dunno? The Glock just doesn't fit me well . . . nothing wrong with a Glock that's for sure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sig P239 for everyday carry, but if im heading to the lake, the woods or cleveland, i carry the G23


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sig P938, with CZ compact 9mm in truck


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lcr .38 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Springfield XD-40 4" service model and Walther PK380 (truck gun).

Waiting on the XDs in 9mm.


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

Ruger LCR in 357 mag. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dan Wesson CCO 45 ACP


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Taurus PT709 with a sticky holster. Carries great, shoots ok.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Seacamp 32acp as my go to church gun. Browning Hi-Power as my everyday carry gun.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

fredg53 said:


> Lcr .38
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same here, good choice


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Orlando said:


> Dan Wesson CCO 45 ACP


Very nice. That is on my "want list". I currently have the Dan Wesson Valor SS


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

beretta nano 9mm


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Colt Government Model .380 in Stainless/ +P Ball ammo


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . . +P .380 ammo ???


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

krustymc223 said:


> . . . +P .380 ammo ???


I second that. Custom hot loads maybe?

Mr. A


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Ruger sr9c, pretty accurate and slim design.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Never saw the need to go about with a firearm, I can handle myself just fine with a knife. I'm all for CC though.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Kahr PM9 most of the time, once in a while Springfirld micro 45.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ruger lcp for everyday carry or my sccy cpx2 every once in a while


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bob2286 (Mar 31, 2013)

S&W mod 37 airweight 38 special


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

I like my little Kel Teck pf9 normal carry. When in winter I like heavier clothes I carry a s&w 38 special. Both sweet.


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

I like my Kel Tec pf9. That's for normal carry and in winter when I wear heavi clothes I like my s&w38 special. easy carries for both.


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

Love my Sig 380, can't beat it. It is very concealable.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Taurus TCP 380. Lightweight and compact and cant beat the price


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

S&W M&P Shield 40


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

Ruger SR9c, very lightweight and it conceals very well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Ruger SR9C or a Kahr CM9


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

S&W Bodygaurd .38
Springfield XD9 subcompact w/crimson trace
Springfield XD45 
Just depends on how I am dressed. All loaded with Hornady Critical Duty!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

XDS 45 in a comfort tuk iwb for me. It's a tack driver!! My shield has gathered dust since I got the xds but like both.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ruger LC9 everyday, love it. Conceals great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

S&W M&P shield .40 with federal tactical HST 180gr and an extra mag full of 180gr FMJ and a Ruger LCP as a backup or summer pocket carry with hornady critical defense 90gr and an extra mag full of FMJ. If I'm in a bad area I carry both if not I carry one or the other depending where I'm at and what I'm doing.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Ruger LCP and S&W Chiefs Spcl in .38spl


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

5Cent said:


> Ruger LCP and S&W Chiefs Spcl in .38spl


Nice im trying to do same type combo 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Been a Glock guy for years. A few weeks ago I bought a Beretta PX-4 compact in .40 cal.

Today was my first chance to go to the range and shoot it. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Kimber raptor. Little heavy but I love it. Fits feels and shoots great.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Depending on how I'm dressed, either Kimber Crimson Ultra or Kimber Solo. But finding myself carrying the Solo more and more, just comfortable and hardly know you have it on you.


----------



## saltydog (Oct 1, 2005)

SW 9mm Shield or a Glock 26. Like the glock but the Shield really impressed me!


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

I carry the Springfield XDS .45 This is just for me I think it's the perfect carry gun with the size and power.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Taurus 24/7 Pro Compact - 9mm - spring/summer carry
Taurus 850 CIA - 38 special (loaded with +P) - spring/summer pocket carry when I'm fishing mainly.
Taurus 1911 - 45 acp - fall/winter

Never a misfire I couldn't attribute to something else other than myself or crap ammo (Tulammo, yuck).


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

S&W M&P 40 Shield


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Its nice to see so many folks carrying their weapons. 

With that said I feel that I must chime in. Not to flame anyone or to cause dissention among the CCW ranks, but perhaps to educate just a few folks.

I own several handguns; among them are Semi autos, 1911s, wheel guns. Some have safeties some do not. Some have decockers while others do not. Some are single action and others are double action. Each of these guns handles and shoots much different from one another. While I enjoy shooting all of these guns,* I have one, and only one, that I carry every day. *

When you shoot and practice a lot (and I hope you guys and girls do) you develop muscle memory with the firearm you practice with. Pull the weapon from your holster with your finger off the trigger, click off the safety as you acquire your target, finger into the trigger housing, squeeze off your shot(s).

It takes a lot of practice to acquire the muscle memory for all those things to become automatic, second nature sort of speaking. Then after all the practice change your platform and see what happens. 

Lets say that you practice and become competent with a wheel gun, a pretty straight forward platform. No safeties to worry about, just clear your holster acquire your target and squeeze the trigger. Then switch to a semi auto with a safety. I can almost guarantee that in a SHTF scenario you will forget to disengage the safety. 

In a nut shell.Practice with one platform. Master it so that you develop the muscle memory then stick with that platform. If you decide to change to another platform for your carry gun, then master it so that you develop the muscle memory before you carry it for daily use. 

Folks that change platforms on a regular basis are asking for trouble IF there ever in a situation that require the use of their firearm. 

Please understand I am not preaching, only trying to educate.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> In a nut shell.Practice with one platform. Master it so that you develop the muscle memory then stick with that platform. If you decide to change to another platform for your carry gun, then master it so that you develop the muscle memory before you carry it for daily use.
> 
> Folks that change platforms on a regular basis are asking for trouble IF there ever in a situation that require the use of their firearm.
> 
> Please understand I am not preaching, only trying to educate.


i understand what you are saying and you have a very valid point. but by platform im assuming you are talking about action? double action, single action, DAO and so on? none of my carry pistols have manual safetys, i dont like manual safetys and will never carry a gun that has one. i can carry my sig with one in the chamber and it will fire just like any revolver, just start pulling the trigger. same for my glocks. there will be no confusion if that day ever comes that i have to shoot, i will point and pull the trigger and it will go bang bang bang because all of my pistols are similar to me. im not trying to argue here, just clairify that i do carry different pistol as the situation requires, but they ALL fire the same


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I figure should I ever need to pull my ccw, I need all the help I can get. With that said, the laser sight in my gun helps my accuracy a lot!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> i understand what you are saying and you have a very valid point. but by platform im assuming you are talking about action? double action, single action, DAO and so on? none of my carry pistols have manual safetys, i dont like manual safetys and will never carry a gun that has one. i can carry my sig with one in the chamber and it will fire just like any revolver, just start pulling the trigger. same for my glocks. there will be no confusion if that day ever comes that i have to shoot, i will point and pull the trigger and it will go bang bang bang because all of my pistols are similar to me. im not trying to argue here, just clairify that i do carry different pistol as the situation requires, but they ALL fire the same


What ezbite said

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

fredg53 said:


> What ezbite said
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree with Ezbite also. Although I prefer a traditional hammer with hammer drop safety. I carry all different types however and not worry too much about getting used to only one kind. I just like them all a lot.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Ruger LC9. Wouldn't mind getting a .380 one of these days, and a .40 at some point too. So many options.


I know me to wanna 40 but hard to conceal fot my dtess

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Depending on what I'm wearing....

1911
M&P .40
M&P 9mm
Ruger LC9

Regardless of weapon, ammunition is always Speer Gold Dot.

As far as practicing with one platform and carrying one platform...

I didn't do that in the military. What I carried was mission specific. When it came time to do business... I was trained and had the right platform for the mission, regardless of what platform it is.

I am the weapon. My firearm is just another tool.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

BigV said:


> Its nice to see so many folks carrying their weapons.
> 
> With that said I feel that I must chime in. Not to flame anyone or to cause dissention among the CCW ranks, but perhaps to educate just a few folks.
> 
> ...


Very good clarification BigV.....That is why I like the SA-XD lines.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree totally but quite a fee semis with da no safety that perform well 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

